# Cherche iPhone 5 neuf avec iOS 6



## YasserBXL (18 Juin 2019)

Bonjour j’ai envi de faire cadeau à quelqu’un fan des anciens terminal d’Apple et je voulais savoir si il y’a toujours moyen d’en trouver.

Qu’en pensez-vous de ce vendeur ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,

Si votre ami est un fan des vieux terminaux Apple , je doute qu'un iPhone neuf lui fasse plaisir


----------



## Gwen (30 Juin 2019)

Il est neuf mais c’est quand même un ancien modèle et surtout resté sous iOS 6. 

Le deal me semble correcte si c’est vraiment ce qui est recherché.


----------

